# Simple test suspension recipe in water?



## modestmuscle (Mar 8, 2014)

Can anyone please give my friend some advice on a recipe for test suspension in water with a test base raw, distilled water, and the least other ingredients possible? Hope that makes sense my friend is new to all this.

Would 50mg/ml be less painful than 75mg/ml?

Thanks


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 8, 2014)

20% BB
2% BA
10% guaiacol
50/50 EO/GSO


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 9, 2014)

Look at recipe sticky distilled water poly 80 guilacol recipe.


----------

